# Tote Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?



## Platsch2008 (15. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

das letzte Eis ist getaut und die Freude, dass eine Vielzahl Fische überlebt haben, wird durch ein massives Froschsterben getrübt. So schlimm war es noch nie. Ich habe heute 97 tote Tiere herausfischen können. Dabei bin ich überzeugt davon, dass noch deutlich mehr im Teich, am Grund und zwischen den Steinen liegen. Da das Wasser noch sehr kalt ist, sind wenig Verwesungsanzeichen zu sehen. Also habe ich so schnell und so viel wie möglich herausgeholt. Was aber ist mit der unbekannten Menge weiterer toter Tiere? Wie schwer kann das Wasser jetzt kritisch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden? Sollte man hier irgendetwas tun?

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Digicat (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Servus Peter

Jetzt auch Frösche .... schrecklich .... 

Ich bin sicher du hast alles Menschenmögliche gemacht ... und jetzt dieser Keulenschlag ....

Dieser Winter  .... ich fasse es nicht .... 

Hmmm ... ob die toten Frösche eine Gefahr für die Fische sind .... gut ist es sicher nicht.
Auch bei den tiefen Teichtemps. wird es Zersetzungsprozesse geben und damit Faulgase ...

Sollte wieder ein Kälteeinbruch kommen .... 100%ig eine eisfreie Stelle sicherstellen .... das die Gase entweichen können ....

[OT]Angesichts dieser schrecklichen Meldungen überlege ich meinen geplanten Koiteich in einen Pflanzenteich umzubauen ... ich könnte keine ruhige Minute mehr schlafen, wenn es mal einen Kälteeinbruch geben sollte .... dazu habe/hätte ich eine zu große Bindung zu den Koi ... da lasse ich es lieber ... [/OT]


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo,
du solltest Wasserwechsel machen, allein schon um den Keimdruck des Wasser zu senken.

@Helmut: Das gehört einfach dazu und man kann das Risiko minimieren (Abdeckung, Heizung etc.)


----------



## Platsch2008 (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

... ok, ich hatte auch schon über einen Teilwasserwechsel nachgedacht. Momentan ist das jedoch fast unmöglich und, wie gesagt, rund 100 tote Frösche sind draußen. Was noch drin liegt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das Wasser ist zur Zeit auch extrem trüb, was aber eigentlich immer nach dem Tauen war. Filter will ich erst nach der Winter- bzw. Frostperiode wieder in Gebrauch nehmen.


----------



## Annett (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hi.


Hier ein Link zum Thema tote Frösche und mögliche Ursachen: http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/grasfrog/raexitus.htm
Es sind wohl doch etwas andere Ursachen, als bei den toten Fischen?!


----------



## Platsch2008 (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo Annett,

danke für die Info. Ja, in der Tat ein scheint dies ein größeres Problem zu sein. Für die nächste Wintersaison muss ich also sehen, dass die Eisfläche in Teilen offen bleibt. Das ist schwierig! Diese merkwürdigen Styroporeisfreihalter sind eine Fehlkonstruktion oder eignen sich nur für Miniteiche. Einen Luftsprudler habe ich zwar eingesetzt, aber nicht ununterbrochen in Betrieb genommen - wollte ja auch keine unnötigen Störungen und Verwirbelungen produzieren. Im Bedarfsfall, als ich ihn bei erster geschlossener Eisdecke eingeschaltet habe, tat sich außer Pumpengeräusch gar nichts mehr. Also werde ich weiter experimentieren und hoffen einen geeigneten Weg zu finden. Habe hier im Forum schon viel darüber gelesen, aber die ideale Empfehlung auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## karsten. (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Einen hab ich noch


----------



## flohkrebs (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

hallo!

Ich hab abgeschnittene Halme vom __ Rohrkolben gebündelt und mithilfe einer Holzgabel und eines Steines am Ufer befestigt - ins Wasser gesteckt! Das dort, wo es zufriert, damit Gase entweichen können.
Unser Teich friert allerdings nie vollständig zu, weil ständig Wasser zufließt ...
Ich mach mir trotzdem Sorgen um die Frösche - es hatte nämlich getaut und da hab ich einen ganz oben am Ufer hocken gesehen - und danach ist es wieder zugefroren - ist der jetzt eingefroren oder hoffentlich rechtzeitig wieder nach untern in den Schlamm?
Aber die dürfen doch gar nicht aufwachen im Winter? Verhungern die dann nicht?

Wir hatten voriges Jahr zur Laichzeit ein paar tote Frösche im Teich - die waren wieder lebendig geworden   mmmh na ja: voller fressender Bachflohkrebse (oder auch Wasserasseln). Wir haben trotzdem rausgeholt, was wir gesehen haben - war aber bei 300 m² sicher nicht alles gewesen, hab keine Auswirkungen bemerkt.
(Aber wie gesagt, wir haben ständigen Wasserwechsel und auch immer ein Loch im Eis - also nicht wirklcih vergleichbar)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Platsch2008 (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

... danke, Karsten - auch das bestätigt mich, dass ich nicht alleine da stehe. Hatte mir schon Gedanken gemacht, ob hier was falsch läuft.


----------



## Platsch2008 (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

@flohkrebs

die allgemeinen Maßnahmen hatte ich ja auch getroffen - hat nur nichts genutzt. In diesem Jahr sind es mittlerweile über 100 Tiere, letztes Jahr waren es rund 10 Tiere. Interessant ist auch, dass es schalgartig aufgetreten ist. Als das Eis getaut war, habe ich keinen einzigen toten Frosch gesehen. Irgendwann dann, nach erneutem frieren und wieder auftauen, lagen sie dann ziemlich dicht am Uferanschluss, rund um den Teich.


----------



## Annett (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo Peter.

So war es bei uns im Frühjahr 2009 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/2&pictureid=1316 auch. Es war schrecklich. Auch bei uns sah es so aus, als seien die Frösche am Teichrand zum Luftholen aufgestiegen und dann erstickt. 
Nur... würden die denn in die Mitte des Teiches gezielt zu *einem* Loch schwimmen um Luft zu holen? Und dann? Übers Eis in die Kälte oder einfach wieder abtauchen?
Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.... 

@Karsten
Bei Dir steht vorwiegend Grasfrösche.... bei uns waren es Wasserfrösche (klein und groß), sowie drei winzig kleine __ Kröten und 1 Molch, wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe. Außerdem ein paar Babygoldfische, die letzte __ Nase und der Sonnenbarsch. Die großen Goldis sind bis auf einen alle mit heiler Haut davon gekommen.


 

 
Außerdem fand ich den alten Teich schon eher flach und mit einer großen Oberfläche ausgestattet, also passt auch das nicht. 
Da der Teich ewig zugefroren war, könnte ich mir neben evtl. Sauerstoffmangel auch ein Erwachen durch Sonne/Erwärmung oder ähnliches Mitte Februar durchaus vorstellen. Die schrecklichen Bilder sind ja erst am 25. oder 26.2. entstanden.


----------



## Platsch2008 (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

@Annett
... gruselig, ja so sah es bei mir auch aus! Also ich denke, es ist dasselbe Szenario wie bei Dir. Ein eisfreies Loch in der Mitte des Teiches halte ich auch für wenig sinnvoll. Ich denke, dem Fund nach zu urteilen, werden die Frösche versuchen an den Teichrand zu schwimmen, um dort Luft zu holen - zumindest liegen hier zu Hauf die toten Tiere dann. Den Rand eisfrei zu halten ist ja fast unmöglich.
Nachdem was ich alles gelesen habe, scheint es ja ein bekanntes und sich entwickelndes Problem zu sein, dessen Ursache wirklich nicht hundertprozentig geklärt ist.


----------



## Berndt (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo Annett, hallo Peter!

Ich verstehe euch nicht. Viele kompetente Biologen empfehlen zur Lösung dieses Problems dafür zu sorgen, dass eine Stelle im Teich eisfrei bleibt. Karsten hat einen Link gepostet. Annett schreibt, bei ihr sind es aber keine Gras- sondern Wasserfrösche (oder umgekehrt). Ist das nicht völlig egal? Und keine Stelle eisfrei zu halten, weil du bezweifelst, dass diese Stelle von den Tieren gefunden wird.......was bringt das?

Auch wenn ihr die naheliegendste und am öftesten empfohlene Maßnahme anzweifelt:
Ich kenne zumindest einen Fall, wo das Freihalten einer kleinen Stelle im Teich zu 100% erfolgreich war. Das ist mein eigener Teich. Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren auch hunderte tote Frösche am Ende des Winters im Teich. Seitdem läuft meine Pumpe (die ich eigentlich während des Jahres so gut wie nie in Betrieb habe-ich glaub aquamax 6000)) während der Frostperiode durch. Ich habe den Schlauch für diese Zeit etwas verlängert, sodass das Wasser aus einer Höhe von ca 30 cm in den Teich rinnt. Mir kann es dadurch völlig egal sein, ob die Frösche wegen irgendwelcher Gase, die sonst nicht entweichen konnten gestorben sind oder aus Sauerstoffmangel, welcher jetzt auch nicht mehr gegeben ist. Tatsache ist, dass ich seitdem lediglich am Ende der Laichzeit 3-5 tote Tiere entfernen musste, zuvor waren es tatsächlich hunderte. Und ob ich die Unterwasserwelt durch die Platscherei im Winter __ störe kann ich nicht beurteilen, ist mir auch egal, der Erfolg spricht für sich.

Im Sinne der Tiere: Bitte nachmachen! Bringt mehr als kompliziertes Denken und Schreiben.
Was zu beachten ist: Das Wasser nicht von den warmen Schichten am Boden ansaugen sondern so weit wie möglich von oben (das ist bei mir eine Tiefe von 40cm, weil ich einmal schon eine Eisdicke von 30cm gemessen habe).

Das liest sich vielleicht etwas rustikal, ist aber alles voll freundlich gemeint 
Noch einmal: Völlig egal, was der Grund für das Froschsterben ist: Ich habe den Vorschlägen vertraut, sie umgesetzt und fühle mich seitdem nicht mehr als Froschmörder (hatte wirklich ein furchtbar schlechtes Gewissen, außer meinem Teich gibt es im Umfeld keine stehenden Gewässer, im Oktober/November kamen alle zu mir und machten sichs über den Winter im Teich gemütlich....und keiner erlebte den nächsten Frühling)

Liebe Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Platsch2008 (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo Bernd,

sicher hast Du recht - es ist im Grunde egal, warum die Tiere gestorben sind - traurig ist, dass sie alle verendet sind. Nur ist das "warum?" ja auch die Suche nach dem Fehler, um eine Lösung anzustreben. Wenn Du alles hier gelesen hast, dann ist Dir sicher aufgefallen, dass dieses Phänomen in meinem Teich erstmals in diesem Maß aufgetreten ist. Außerdem hatte ich bislang unterschiedliche Maßnahmen durchgeführt.
Die Pumpe den kompletten Winter durchlaufen zu lassen, wäre ein weiterer, neuer Weg für mich. Allerdings habe ich auch darüber sehr viel hier im Forum gelesen - es gibt auch hier ein für und wider. Das allein kann nicht die Lösung sein für ein Phänomen, dass in dieser Form ja auch erst seit einiger Zeit vermehrt auftritt und häufig diskutiert wird.


----------



## karsten. (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo

das "Warum" ist doch klar

besonders bei sogenannten "eingefahrenen" Teichen entsteht dieses Phänomen

fehlende Wasserbewegung , keine Photsynthese , kein Gasaustausch lassen die Konzentration von Schwefelwasserstoff und Methan in den bodennahen Bereichen ansteigen dass "Todeszonen" entstehen
durch ihre Winterstarre sind Frösche eben besonders gefährdet.

http://www.froschnetz.ch/archive/2002/01/27/froschsterben
http://www.froschnetz.ch/lebensraum/winterquartier.htm

übrigens gibt´s sehr oft ! noch die Variante , dass die Frösche zu früh 
für tot erklärt werden 
(ist mir selber schon passiert !) 

http://www.creadoo.com/forum/ein-herz-fur-tiere/'von-den-toten-auferstanden'-frosch-im-eis/


----------



## Conny (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo karsten.,

der letzte Link beunruhigt mich nun doch sehr.
Wir hatten das Froschsterben nur in einem Jahr 2008. Der letzte saß unter dem offenen Eisfreihalter und hatte milchige Augen wie die anderen 3 vorher auch. 
An was erkenne ich einwandfrei, ob er nun tod ist oder nur in Winterstarre?


----------



## karsten. (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

 gute Frage !

in Teichwasser innenhältern

wenn er nach ein paar Tagen stinkt ........


----------



## Christine (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

....oder dickbäuchig an der Oberfläche treibt....


----------



## Platsch2008 (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

@Karsten
danke für den Exkurs in die Chemie - ist mir soweit klar . Das "Warum" entstand auch mehr aus dem Grund, weil es schlagartig und plötzlich auftrat. Ich habe den Teich seit Herbst 2008 - ab wann spricht man dann von eingefahren? Bisher haben die Frösche bis auf wenige Ausnahmen überlebt. Deinen Ausführungen nach bleibt mir nach wie vor nur die Lösung nach dem wie halte ich das Loch in der Eisdecke aufrecht  Darauf werde ich in der nächsten Winterperiode alles setzen.


----------



## fbschroeder (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo,
bei einem Bekannten von mir sind alle Koi daran eingegangen, dass bei ihm 300 (!!!) tote Frösche im Teich waren. Er hat aber leider das Problem erst erkannt, nachdem der Teich teilweise wieder aufgetaut war. Und da war es dann zu spät.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Annett (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo Schroedi.

Weißt Du zufällig oder kannst Du in Erfahrung bringen, wie der Teich über den Winter gebracht wurde?
Filteranlage an/aus, Belüfter/Eisfreihalter, Loch im Eis etc. ?

@Karsten
Kennst Du den schon? http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=1104


----------



## Christine (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*



fbschroeder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei einem Bekannten von mir sind alle Koi daran eingegangen, dass bei ihm 300 (!!!) tote Frösche im Teich waren. Er hat aber leider das Problem erst erkannt, nachdem der Teich teilweise wieder aufgetaut war. Und da war es dann zu spät.



Hallo Schroedi,

das ist ja traurig. An welchem Stoff genau sind die Koi denn eingegangen?


----------



## karsten. (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Schroedi.
> 
> @Karsten
> Kennst Du den schon? http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=1104



Moin 
die genaue Todesursache  CSI-FROG

Wer weiß schon , wie wissenschaftlich untermauert die Thesen sind 

vielleicht können wir uns darauf einlassen , dass es bei fehlendem Gasaustausch durch den Eisdeckel zu Sauerstoffmangel durch die Fäulnisprozesse kommt

Obwohl in Gartenteichen bekannterweise keine richtige Temperaturschichtung 
sich ausbildet 
entstehen sicher durch fehlende Vermischung (Sonne ,Wind ,Fischbewegungen ,Filterströmen usw.)  Zonen mit  nicht fisch/froschgerechten Wasserqualitäten.

mit den "eingefahrenen" Teichen ,die sommers sicher prima funktionieren ,
meine ich dass sich der über die Zeit angesammelte Schlamm eben in solchen Wintern besonders negativ bemerkbar macht.

letztendlich ist es auch egal ob durch die Fäulniss und die Deckelung sich giftige Gase im Wasser lösen oder durch die Vorgänge der vorhandene Sauerstoff aufgebraucht wird .

schönes WE

ps. die wenigsten Verluste hatte ich ,als ich im mitteltiefen Wasser einen Auströmer auf dem Grund in eine große umgedrehte verankerte Syrporkiste (thermobehäter)
sprudeln ließ.


----------



## Berndt (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Wie Karsten schon sagt, das meiste sind Vermutungen....

Was ich sicher weiß, sind die Fakten meines Teiches:

Im Spätherbst suchen massenweise Frösche den Teich auf und überwintern an der tiefsten Stelle des Schwimmbereichs.
Die Winter waren durchwegs frostig mit monatelang dicker Eisdecke.
Es gibt keine Fäulnisprozesse, da kein Bodengrund im Schwimmbereich.
Es gab Totalverluste ohne Pumpenbetrieb (hatte nur Luftsprudler mit Eisfreihalter, war aber sinnlos und ohne Funktion bei -15 Grad)
Sie waren "richtig" tot, keine Winterstarre (meine __ Nase lügt nicht)
Im Winter mit Pumpenbetrieb überlebten alle Frösche.

Beweist natürlich auch nichts, aber bei mir läuft die Pumpe auch heuer wieder durch, und nächstes Jahr und.........

LG Berndt

(Meine Nase lebt nicht in der Barbenregion, ist auch sauerstoffbedürftig, verträgt warmes Wasser und es geht keinen Menschen etwas an, wie oft ich sie "im" Schwimmteich halte, ist sicher keine Tierquälerei.......)


----------



## wp-3d (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*



fbschroeder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei einem Bekannten von mir sind alle Koi daran eingegangen, dass bei ihm 300 (!!!) tote Frösche im Teich waren. Er hat aber leider das Problem erst erkannt, nachdem der Teich teilweise wieder aufgetaut war. Und da war es dann zu spät.
> Gruß
> Schroedi



Hi,

300 tote Frösche ist eindeutig eine Gefahr für den Teich, 


aber wer schmeißt 300 tote Frösche in einen Fischteich. 



.


----------



## StefanBO (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo,

auch von mir ein paar Anmerkungen und Fragen.



Platsch2008 schrieb:


> Diese merkwürdigen Styroporeisfreihalter sind eine Fehlkonstruktion oder eignen sich nur für Miniteiche


Wieso meinst du _nur_ für Miniteiche? Die Funktionsweise ist doch die Gleiche?

Meine Erfahrungen mit "passiven" Styroporeisfreihaltern (also ohne Sprudler) dazu (bei Miniteichen), jetzt im dritten Winter:

1. Winter 2008/2009 auf 750L-Teichbecken (T1):
Außendurchmesser 20cm, beim Dauerfrost mit Eisdicken von gut 20cm nicht ausreichend, "Fehlkonstruktion"
Frösche habe ich nicht gesehen

2. Winter 2009/2010 zusätzlich auf 500L-Teichbecken (T2), etwas erhöht, an zwei Seiten nicht vollständig unter der Erde; ein kleines Überlaufbecken zusätzlich, dieses ohne Frösche und Frostschutz
Außendurchmesser 40cm, wieder lange Frost und Eisdicken von gut 20cm
geringe Eisbildung in kalten Nächten; Eis lies sich leicht wieder entfernen; Deckel zeitweise festgefroren.

Bei einer Kontrolle waren einmal im T1 unter dem Deckel ca. ein halbes Dutzend Frösche an der Oberfläche im freien Wasser! Habe den Deckel dann sofort wieder aufgesetzt, um unnötige weitere Aufregung zu vermeiden.

Im T2 war mal knapp unter der Eisschicht ein Frosch sichtbar, der sich auch bewegte.

Das war wohl so ungefähr in der Mitte der Frostperiode. Zum Ende hin, bzw. später nach dem Auftauen, gab es in T1 und T2 jeweils einen toten Frosch an der Oberfläche und am Grund. In T1 direkt unter einer dünnen Eisdecke im Eisfreihalter, die sich gebildet hatte. Bei den beiden Oberflächenfröschen würde ich nach neuesten Infos hier eventuell erstmal noch eine "Wiederbelebung" versuchen ... Normalerweise bewegen sich Grasfrösche aber wohl, wenn man sie fester anfasst, also nicht nur etwas anstupst ...

3. Winter 2010/2011
das Überlaufbecken (T3) wurde ein wenig vergrößert und vertieft, jetzt überwintern dort wohl die meisten Frösche, obwohl es ein Loch mit Steilwänden und dem geringsten Volumen der drei Miniteiche ist
Bisher nur wenige Zentimeter Eisdicken im Freiwasser, (noch) kein Vergleich zu den letzten beiden Wintern; dafür viel mehr Schnee! Innerhalb der Eisfreihalter T3 völlig frei (liegt besonders geschützt), T1 fast frei bzw. sehr dünn, T2 sehr dünne Eisschichten; ich entferne sie dann jeweils.
Überwinternde Frösche habe ich bisher nur in T3 gesehen. In der "warmen" eisfreien Zeit nach Weihnachten/Mitte Januar auch am Rand. Jetzt unter der Eisschicht am Grund (ca. 60cm), bei Taschenlampenlicht weichen sie aus. Es sind mindestens drei Stück (groß, mittel, klein).

Im eisfreien Bereich unter dem Eisfreihalter bzw. direkt unter der Eisschicht habe ich noch keine Frösche entdeckt. Letzten Winter war das aber AFAIR auch erst später  im Winter der Fall.



flohkrebs schrieb:


> Ich mach mir trotzdem Sorgen um die Frösche - es hatte nämlich getaut und da hab ich einen ganz oben am Ufer hocken gesehen - und danach ist es wieder zugefroren - ist der jetzt eingefroren oder hoffentlich rechtzeitig wieder nach untern in den Schlamm?
> Aber die dürfen doch gar nicht aufwachen im Winter? Verhungern die dann nicht?


Winterschlaf halten die ja auch nicht, und zumindest Grasfrösche halten auch keine richtige Winterstarre:


> "Für den __ Grasfrosch ist eigentlich der Begriff Winterstarre stark übertrieben, er ist gar nicht starr. Wenn er gestört wird, schwimmt er wie wild herum."


Kann ich wie gesagt bestätigen. Die sitzen auf dem Boden, und bewegen sich durchaus auch mal, insbesondere bei Störung.



Annett schrieb:


> Nur... würden die denn in die Mitte des Teiches gezielt zu *einem* Loch schwimmen um Luft zu holen? Und dann? Übers Eis in die Kälte oder einfach wieder abtauchen?
> Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen....


Wie es in großen Teichen aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber grundsätzlich kennen die Frösche wohl schon die Stellen, wo das Wasser frei ist - letzten Winter hatte ich wie beschrieben mal ein Meeting unter dem Eisfreihalter gestört.



Berndt schrieb:


> Und ob ich die Unterwasserwelt durch die Platscherei im Winter __ störe kann ich nicht beurteilen, ist mir auch egal, der Erfolg spricht für sich.
> 
> Im Sinne der Tiere: Bitte nachmachen! Bringt mehr als kompliziertes Denken und Schreiben.
> Was zu beachten ist: Das Wasser nicht von den warmen Schichten am Boden ansaugen sondern so weit wie möglich von oben (das ist bei mir eine Tiefe von 40cm, weil ich einmal schon eine Eisdicke von 30cm gemessen habe).


So allgemein würde ich das nicht empfehlen, es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an. Die Durchmischung der Schichten ist nicht unkritisch, und möglichst gering zu halten.

Wieso saugst du das Wasser denn nicht direkt an der eisfreien Stelle an, dann in wenigen Zentimeter Tiefe?



karsten. schrieb:


> letztendlich ist es auch egal ob durch die Fäulniss und die Deckelung sich giftige Gase im Wasser lösen oder durch die Vorgänge der vorhandene Sauerstoff aufgebraucht wird .


Zu beachten ist sicherlich auch die Vermutung, dass Frösche, die zu sehr gestört werden (Strömung, Fische, andere Frösche) eventuell so aktiv werden, dass sie mehr Sauerstoff benötigen; normalerweise können sie ja sogar tief im Schlamm vergraben überleben.

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Berndt (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*



> Zitat von *Berndt *
> Und ob ich die Unterwasserwelt durch die Platscherei im Winter __ störe kann ich nicht beurteilen, ist mir auch egal, der Erfolg spricht für sich.
> 
> Was zu beachten ist: Das Wasser nicht von den warmen Schichten am Boden ansaugen sondern so weit wie möglich von oben (das ist bei mir eine Tiefe von 40cm, weil ich einmal schon eine Eisdicke von 30cm gemessen habe).
> ...



War nicht als allgemeine Empfehlung zu verstehen, sondern bei mir die am schnellsten umsetzbare und wirksamste Lösung. Pumpe steht im Filterteich und befördert das Wasser in den Schwimmteich. Durchbruch zum Schwimmteich ist in ca 40cm Tiefe, dh. von dort strömt das Wasser vom Schwimm- in den Filterteich. Normalerweise ist dort ein Schlauch, der am Boden des Schwimmteichs endet, diesen habe ich im Winter entfernt. Ich glaube, dass ich so die Störung möglichst gering halte, die Schichten unterhalb dieser 40cm dürften davon nicht betroffen sein. Das System ist fix installliert, wahrscheinlich ist ein Ansaugen an der eisfreien Stelle wie von Stefan angeregt noch weniger störend, aber für mich nicht umsetzbar.

LG Berndt


----------



## Platsch2008 (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

@StefanBO


> Wieso meinst du nur für Miniteiche? Die Funktionsweise ist doch die Gleiche?


weil ich denke, dass die Chancen um ein Vielfaches steigen, wenn ein 30 cm Loch auf einer z. B. 5-10 m² Teichfläche bleibt als auf einer 50 m² Fläche.


----------



## StefanBO (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo,


Platsch2008 schrieb:


> weil ich denke, dass die Chancen um ein Vielfaches steigen


wobei die Frage für mich immer noch ist, welche Chance, oder besser gefragt, gegen welche Gefahr? Denn alle Aussagen dazu erscheinen mir doch eher spekulativ. Nix genaues weiß man nicht - "normalerweise" haben Frösche kein Problem mit einer geschlossenen Eisdecke!

Zum anderen, wenn ein Eisfreihalter nicht ausreicht, kann man ja auch mehrere verwenden. Damit auch viele Frösche gleichzeitig bei einer "Massenpanik" (falls so etwas überhaupt vorkommt) mal eben an der Oberfläche Luft schnappen können.

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Addi (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Dieses Jahr scheinen keine Frösche (Teich ohne Fische) gestorben zu sein. Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich fast fünfzig tote Frösche. Ich habe den Teich dann gründlich vom Schlamm befreit und hole seit dem jedes Jahr ein paar Kescherladungen Blätter aus dem Teich.
Mit einer Pumpe halte ich sowieso immer einen Teil des Teiches eisfrei. Bis auf das eine Jahr sind mir noch nie Frösche gestorben. Es lag wohl an der dicken Schlammschicht und den Faulgasen.
Ein offener Teich bei Eis und Schnee ist auch als Vogeltränke sehr wichtig. Deshalb habe ich den Teich eigentlich auch.


----------



## Teichbauer26 (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo 
Wir haben auch Frösche und haben ihnen für den Winter eine große umgedrehte Tonschüssel mit Eingang ins 
Wasser gelegt zusätzlich haben wir wie eine "Höhle"unter einem Stein für sie.
Hoffe konnte Helfen und vielleicht wird eine Bauart ja umgesetzt 
MLG Teichbauer   RETTET DIE FRÖSCHE


----------



## Waldmensch (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo,.habe bereits 3 tote __ Kröten aus dem Teich holen müssen (in den letzten 2 Wochen) . Das Wasser ist sehr klar und die Fische (Goldfische und __ Shubunkin) erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit.

Woran kann das liegen?...ist es die "normale" Auslese ...oder sollte ich mir Gedanken machen?..- habe den Teich erst diese Jahr übernommen.

viele Grüße aus dem Thüringer Wald


----------



## Nikolai (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hallo Waldmensch,

Ist Dein Ufer so gestaltet, dass die __ Kröten das Wasser verlassen können? Wenn sie im Wasser gefangen sind, können sie ihrem natürlichen Lebenswandel nicht nachgehen und verhungern womöglich. Oder vielleicht sogar vor entkräftung ertrinken.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Waldmensch (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Hey Nikolai,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das haben wir uns auch schon so gedacht mit der Entkräftung...wir haben ein Holzbrett an das Ufer gelegt..also in den Teich rein). Wir werden heut ein weiteres reinlegen und hoffen, dass sie das "sehen". Die anderen __ Kröten scheinen rausgekommen zu sein...im Teich selber sind sie nicht zu sehen. Im Moment haben wir nur eine kleine entdecken können.

viele Grüße aus dem Thüringer Wald


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tote  Frösche - Gefahr für das Wasser?*

Servus Waldmensch

Gibts ein Foto vom Teich ...

Holz als Ausstieg ist nicht immer gut ... kann der Wind verblasen ...

Läßt sich eine Ausstiegsrampe aus Kies aufschütten ?

Oder gibt es nur steile Wände ? 

Mit Foto würden sich die Fragen fast erübrigen ...


----------

